
SpiderOak warrant canary to be replaced by 'transparency report' - tonyztan
https://boingboing.net/2018/08/06/spideroak-warrant-canary-to-be.html/amp
======
LinuxBender
The canary is still there, as linked by a person claiming to be an employee in
the comments.

~~~
bhhaskin
But the canary was removed and put back after backlash. The proverbial canary
is dead, even though a new one has taken it's place. If you really believe and
follow warrant canaries then it means the service can no longer be trusted. No
matter what the service says after. You can't bring back the dead.

------
basicplus2
TLDR:

Don't be mad at the company! The canary worked exactly as it was supposed to.

